# Applewood Smoked Apple Dumplings



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Applewood Smoked Apple Dumplings*

Granny Smith apples, cored/peeled and cut horizontally into four slices
Brown sugar mix, with white sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg
Butter
Pie dough
Graham Cracker Crumbles

Lay a pie sheet out, rub with sugar mix, apple slices with mix in between slices and a small pat of butter in the first slice.
Cram Graham Cracker Crumbles into core hole, and top with pat of butter and more sugar mix.
Wrap in dough, give it a egg wash and more sugar mix, top with Crumbles.

Bake or smoke at 300-325' till done. I'm smoking with Applewood at 300'.

Top with whatever you like, we'll do caramel, pecans and vanilla ice cream.

_Recipe courtesy of Cowgirl._


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That will be good


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I would lijke to see the end result.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Done and awaiting dessert time.
Will get caramel and pecans with Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Money Shot*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, that looks awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good gracious ! You and my neighbor need to swap houses.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Good gracious ! You and my neighbor need to swap houses.


You need to buy the house four doors down from me, its for sale.
The wind generally blows that way so you'll know when to drop by, just bring a side dish and we're golden.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I cant believe you dont weigh 400 lbs!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Lyin Too said:


> I cant believe you dont weigh 400 lbs!


LMAO :no:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that money shot is my fav pic of yours to date ! Laaawd that looks so good!


----------

